# Chemistry of the Planted Aquarium - October 1st



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

As some of you may or may not know, I will be leading the presentation for the October PAPAS meeting entitled "Chemistry of the Planted Aquarium".

What I thought that I would do is answer any Chemistry related questions that you guys have. That is, you post your questions here (please, at least a week before the meeting) and I would give answers and explainations to those questions at the meeting.

Sound good? Great.

So ask away. The more questions you ask, the more I'll have to talk about. If there are no questions then I'll be performing a nude interpretation of The Beatles "Let It Be". You don't want that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I would like to ask about chemical bonding.. -how, why, and the cure 

I'm sure I can think of more, but not at the moment lol


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You could talk about iron and phosphate precipitation.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Also GH and Calcium/Magnesium.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> You could talk about iron and phosphate precipitation.


Is this related to Bob's problem? What exactly is happening? Are both iron and phosphate being dosed in large quantities, but neither is at the level they should be? I already found an interesting paper regarding Fe and P precipitation, but I'm not sure exactly what Bob's situation is.

Sam


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> Also GH and Calcium/Magnesium.


Could you elaborate? Do you mean Calcium/Magnesium salts' relation to GH?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, I still get some degree of wrinkled leaf pattern, and I think it's related to my Mg levels.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Just thought I would :bump: this thread. Its time to begin looking forward to our October meeting. We will be back at AOA with Sam talking on "Chemistry of the Planted Aquarium". Please post any water chemistry questions here and Sam will address them at the meeting.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello Sam,

I'm still having a hard time grasping what KH is all about. Maybe its because some of the words used when discussing KH are also brought up in other areas.

Ie.. I've read KH is about alkalinity; but pH is about whether something is acidic or alkaline. And then I've read about bicarbonate buffering; and again we talk about CO2 addition and carbonic acid.

I've also read that water can get stripped of its KH by plants or bacteria, do I need to worry about this too?

I sure can use some help understanding and straightening out what the KH is about.

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> Hello Sam,
> 
> I'm still having a hard time grasping what KH is all about. Maybe its because some of the words used when discussing KH are also brought up in other areas.
> 
> ...


Great question! I love questions that I can answer 

Sam


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I doubt that I can make it to the october meeting.. My wifes grandma is in the hospital, and that is the only day that we can make it to see her.

I know you guys understand


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Joe,
Hope everything works out. We'll miss you.

Everyone else,
Can't wait to see you at the meeting. Hopefully I'll be able to shed some light on your questions.

Sam


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys just wanted to apologize about the last meeting. I really did have a bit of an emergency at home that day.

I've talked to Bill and my talk has been moved to the December meeting. So, ask more questions before then and I may have a decent presentation to give.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you give an explanation of the iron chelate/phosphate precipitation?


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> Can you give an explanation of the iron chelate/phosphate precipitation?


You bet I will. I think this question has already been asked earlier in the thread and I've found 5 or 6 articles on pubmed that have some interesting information on the subject.

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

cool! This is more along the lines of biochem, but is there any info on the uptake of organic nitrates vs inorganic nitrate in plants?


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

How about the effects of uv sterilization on tank chemistry?
Thanks Earl


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay the presentation is finished and I'm printing out copies for everyone.

I'll see everybody at AOA tomorrow evening.

Sam


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks again to Sam for a great presentation


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

agreed, thanks bud


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks. I'm really glad people got something out of it.

It was also a lot more fun that I thought it would be.


----------

